# How long to sit before vacuum seal?



## apohunter

How long should iet my cheese sit before I vacuum seal?


----------



## doctord1955

I wipe mine with a paper towel as soon as i bring it in house and seal it right away!


----------



## mike johnson

X2!!


----------



## eman

x3


----------



## mr t 59874

ApoHunter said:


> How long should iet my cheese sit before I vacuum seal?


I  bring mine in and place it on a rack to let any moisture evaporate naturally, then seal or wax the next day depending on how long it will be further aged.


----------



## roadkill cafe

X4...just dug into some Garlic Pesto Monterey Jack I smoked with Pitmaster's Choice pellets back in Nov. Absolutely Awesome!! Even the kiddo, who rarely eats cheese, loved it.


----------



## venture

I am with all of the above.

I try to do my cheese colder so I don't have to deal with sweating.  Even so, a quick wipe with a paper towel?  Maybe an hour rest?

Vac pack it and sit in for the long wait!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## doctord1955

If i dont seal up right away, then i smell it  and then i got to taste it an it doesnt taste real good always!


----------



## mr t 59874

Ditto to what Venture said.  If you can keep the smoker IT and the cheese at or near the same temperature, sweating will not be a problem.  The consistency of hard cheese will begin to change at 80 degrees so I pull mine at 70-75 and if needed, continue on when temperatures are more desirable.  When smoking soft cheeses such as Cream cheese, I carefully unwrap and smoke at a max of 55 degrees, then when done, place on a rack in the refrigerator and let cool.  It can then be placed back into it's original wrapper and refrigerated until used.

Maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


----------

